# Sony Vegas 10 Lag Issue



## gsnug (Apr 8, 2015)

My Sony Vegas 10 begins to lag when importing video clips (.mov) into a new project. Some of the clips are all black and cannot be previewed at all. When I minimize the Sony vegas program, and maximize it again, there's a loading lag as well. 

These video clips are sent to me from WeTransfer AND also downloaded from a FTP server via Filezilla...this problem ONLY applies to the video clips from Filezilla. The .mov files I get from WeTransfer are perfectly fine. 

Do you think the problem is with Filezilla, or due to some setting in Windows?

This problem came up after restoring my computer. 

Please help, so I can narrow down this process of elimination, thx!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Before importing the downloaded video files from Filezilla to Sony Vegas do the video files play on their own? or are they dark? If they don't play then the file is corrupted, either from the sender or due to Filezilla.


----------



## gsnug (Apr 8, 2015)

The videos play fine. Only when they are imported into Sony Vegas, that's when the lagging begins. As a test, the sender sent the same video file through WeTransfer, and the lagging happened as well. The sender has told me that there isn't anything wrong on his end. Any thoughts?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

How large is the video File? Have you tried other editing software, like Nero Video?


----------



## gsnug (Apr 8, 2015)

Each video file is around 10mb. I have to stick with Sony Vegas, because I'm part of a vid editing company, and we all share Vegas files. 

The other files that I get from WeTransfer are even larger(44mb) and they work perfectly fine in Vegas. 

I'm unsure if the problematic source is coming from the sender's computer (which he insists is not the problem) or some bug in Filezilla, or my Windows settings...since this problem only began after a Windows update in November 2014.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If files from other users work fine, and the only bad ones are from one user. And if this users sends by WeTransfer and they work fine but not Filezilla, by process of elimination, it would, be a Filezilla problem. Have them send only through WeTransfer


----------



## gsnug (Apr 8, 2015)

We tested out to see if Filezilla was the source of the problem by having the sender use WeTransfer to send the exact same files and the lagging issue came up again.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Then there is something on his end, if all other files from all other users are sent correctly


----------

